# PS3 has been posted.



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Had a confirmation email from play to say it's en-route - anyone else?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

With the number that are going to be sold, you'll probably get your own personal rep from Sony delivering it and setting it up for you :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> With the number that are going to be sold, you'll probably get your own personal rep from Sony delivering it and setting it up for you :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Game are opening for 2 hours 12-2am Friday i am picking mine up then on pre order.
ps check your im


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bought mine from DABS & they guarantee delivery before 10am on Friday as i guess none will be delivered/available before midnight Thur/Fri.

Kinda looking forward to it as i've bought a new 26" Samsung HD LCD (with HDMI) to play PS3 on. Got an HDMI cable coming with the PS3 so here's hoping for at least good things.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, that's 2 sold then. Only another 99,998 left and Sony will have sold out in Europe! :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Well, that's 2 sold then. Only another 99,998 left and Sony will have sold out in Europe! :lol:


No doubt there will be a few idiots who never cancelled their pre-order in time as well  :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> :lol:


I'm sending it straight back to Amazon - luckily I never had the "foresight" to pre-order any games :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

http://news.uk.msn.com/Article.aspx?cp-documentid=4349119

FYI to all those that plan to be queuing up at Virgin Megastores from midday today. VM must be having a laugh. :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> http://news.uk.msn.com/Article.aspx?cp-documentid=4349119
> 
> FYI to all those that plan to be queuing up at Virgin Megastores from midday today. VM must be having a laugh. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

There was a handwritten sign outside HMV, Romford, on Monday ... along the lines of:

_"order your PS3 here to get it on launch day ... hurry ... last few available"_

That replaced the sign that had a "countdown" of the number of remaining units that they had available which had been outside the shop for the preceding couple of weeks ... the number wasn't really changing.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

just had a phone call from my local hmv to ask if i want to pick it up at midnight-no thanks [smiley=sleeping.gif]

getting ps3 extra controller and resistance-fall of man Â£475


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

A sign of desperation?

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/2007/03/21/italian_retailers_break_ps3_streetdate/


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Comet are already doing deals!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought it would never happen - over supply on launch of a new games console!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I thought it would never happen - over supply on launch of a new games console!


If you over-price it, require that would-be customers (the majority of whom will be under 21) have access to a decent flat-screen TV solely for game playing, and then remove backwards compatibility ... your customers might just think that you were arrogant rip-off merchants exploiting blind customer loyalty.

This might prove to be the battle that Microsoft didn't actually win ... Sony lost it.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Local Asda offerring the PS3 from tomorrow, they say no queuing necessary!

:roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Have to say seen one demo'd and the graphics are excellent.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ratty said:


> Local Asda offerring the PS3 from tomorrow, they say no queuing necessary!
> 
> :roll:


No queueing at Asda ??

That'll be a first ...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Local Asda offerring the PS3 from tomorrow, they say no queuing necessary!
> ...


A Â£500 games machine at Asda? Did Gordon Brown really raise the dole by that much yesterday?


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

Picked mines up this morning on the way into work feeling a bit unwell may have to go home :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

alexasTT said:


> feeling a bit unwell may have to go home :roll:


That'll be the "have I just been done?" feeling :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

From what i saw today the only shops that didn't have stock were Next and Thorntons :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The lucky people in London got a free TV too!! Sony are very very desperate now!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6474045.stm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> The lucky people in London got a free TV too!! Sony are very very desperate now!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6474045.stm


Heard this on the news at lunch time - I couldn't believe that they gave everyone a TV (Although they said 42" not 46 as in this article :roll: ). I though it would have been just the first few...but _everybody_ - that's just madness...why the hell didn't I think of going down there :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

vlastan said:


> The lucky people in London got a free TV too!! Sony are very very desperate now!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6474045.stm


Doesn't that really imply that you NEED a 42" flat panel to get the most out of a PS3? So, that's Â£425 for the console, Â£30 for a lead or two, Â£40 per game, and Â£1000 (ish) for the TV.

This one's not really being aimed at the yoof market, is it!


----------

